# desert tortoise won't eat



## groovedad (Apr 3, 2011)

My desert tortoise came out of hibernation about a month ago and she has barely eaten anything. After a couple of days she had 2 hibiscus flowers (her favorite thing) and now she won't eat anything. I have tried romaine lettuce and more hibiscus flowers and now she won't eat at all.
Any advice?
Thanks you!


----------



## Skyler Nell (Apr 3, 2011)

Could just be a few days, after coming out of hibernation.
Have you given her a nice warm soak??
And Welcome to the forum! 
Ooh, I didn't see the "month ago" part.
Hmm, how is she being kept? and how warm is it where you are?


----------



## groovedad (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks - I am happy we found the forum!
We live in Santa Monica - we had weather last week for a few days in the high 80's and now it's back to the high 60's...
Should I still try the warm soak?
We did have a very wet winter (she hibernates outside) - could that have something to do with it?
We have a pretty good sized backyard where she roams around. We have had her for about 9 years (I think she is about 45 yrs old. We got her from a rescue place and she came with a letter telling us that)


----------



## Tom (Apr 3, 2011)

The warm water soak should help and will also rehydrate her after hibernation too. Its hard for them to wake up when we're having this sort of on again off again weather. Can you bring her inside and put her under a proper heat bulb? This would help her wake up until the weather gets better.


----------



## Laura (Apr 3, 2011)

did her hibernation spot get wet? or flooded? She could be fighting a respiratory issue and cant smell her food.. 
but definately warm her up and give her a good soak.. sometimes they wnat to drink out of a running garden hose or puddle..


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi groovedad:

Welcome to the forum!!

May we know your name?

If you get very much rain in Santa Monica during the winter, you should box your tortoise up and keep her inside (in a shed or the garage, or a back bedroom's closet) for the winter. They shouldn't be allowed to get wet while hibernating. Laura gave you good advice. Any tortoise's eating is all about smell. They first smell the offering, then if it smells right, they'll bite it. So if her nose is plugged up, she won't eat.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Apr 4, 2011)

Mine aren't eating all that well either. If you're in So Cal like me, it's probably just this up and down weather we've been having. Everyone is confused!


----------



## amy001 (Apr 9, 2011)

My Finale, "and the album is still my absolute favorite Scrubs DVDseries finale. It shows that go out, bang, is to demonstrate that going out of fashion around the tears, and then there are shows that make it simple and just do it well. I feel that I was right in Scrubs, and because theNCIS:Los Angeles DVD show was given the opportunity to stay on their own terms, I think they brought full circle, and saved the series, which threatened to end on sour note. I highly recommend this season and I hope you like Scrubs as much as me.This was probably one of mySopranos DVD top 3 favorite stations Scrubs. Although it has few weak moments, mostly due to the writers and cast members sat a couple of episodes, which was generally a great season with a lot of good story lines.IPrison Break DVD have a complaint about the way the DVD has been formatted, however: Was it really necessary to cut "My Finale" in half? It first aired straight through, and really breaks the continuity that way. I understand that when turned on TV it must be cut in two, but why the Two And A Half Men DVDDVD? It makes no sense, and is a bit boring.Otherwise excellent season with a perfect ending. The only thing that would have finished even better would not have chosen to make a second season for the perfect ending.
-----------------------------------
Buy Cheap DVD
Scrubs DVD


----------

